# Trying to set "Location Services" to Off, but it keeps turning On...



## skanji (Oct 17, 2008)

Iphone4
Running 4.2.1 OS

I go to Settings-->General-->Location Services and try to set it to OFF.
When i do that, it does seem to work, but when I go into General again, "Location Services" is toggled to ON.

Any idea on how to remove it for photos only and make the setting stick?

I am JB'd if that matters?


----------



## skanji (Oct 17, 2008)

Anyone?? I get the sense that something is forcing it on, but have deleted all background processes...maybe my theme on the start page is forcing it on?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

skanji said:


> Anyone?? I get the sense that something is forcing it on, but have deleted all background processes...*maybe my theme on the start page is forcing it on?*


What do you mean theme? Is your phone jailbroken?

I didn't read the full post, duh, my bad.

Then skanji, you have your answer.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

joker eh said:


> what do you mean theme? Is your phone jailbroken?





skanji said:


> i am jb'd if that matters?


fyi


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I couldn't figure out why I was unable to post pictures to Facebook. Googling told me that location services must be on. Idiots... for what? So it can tag a pic I post with co-ordinates? I turn them off to slow the battery drain.

As for your question at hand, perhaps some app you are running turns it on without first asking to allow it to be turn on for that specific app?


----------



## skanji (Oct 17, 2008)

I turned off the lockscreen, am running no applications and it STILL doesn't allow the "Location Services" to be turned off permanatly. The weird thing is it does allow for it to be turned off but when i go back to the general screen again, it goes back to ON.

I also do not get a sublist of options to turn location services off per item.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

skanji said:


> I turned off the lockscreen, am running no applications and it STILL doesn't allow the "Location Services" to be turned off permanatly. The weird thing is it does allow for it to be turned off but when i go back to the general screen again, it goes back to ON.
> 
> I also do not get a sublist of options to turn location services off per item.


It is because you have jail broken you iPhone. Restore it and I am sure all will work as advertised.


----------

